

Ask PG: What's up with the 2GB limit? - zacharydanger

32-bit systems can handle up to 4GB and any modern Linux system with a CPU that supports Physical Address Extension can use up to 64GB.<p>How are you coming up with your 2GB limitation?
======
pg
There's 4GB of physical memory on the server, but for various reasons we only
end up with about 2GB of usable heap space.

Rtm just placed an order for a new server, so we should have more memory and a
somewhat faster CPU soon.

~~~
thepanister
Well, Don't you think that if you make pagination for comments of a story,
that could help?

For example, if a story has 50 comments, then it should be devided into 2
pages, each page shows 25 comments... and as a result it will use less memory?

~~~
pg
That would not use less memory. It's not the html pages that are stored in
memory, but the individual comments.

~~~
thepanister
Yes I know that the individual comments are the ones stored in the memory. But
it takes a while to load anyway. like the feature request story... it takes
around 11 seconds to load.

Thanks for making it clear to me, I really appreciate it. :)

------
Jem
This was discussed in pg's original submission on why things had been slow
lately. Do we need this separate submission?

------
icey
I assume he means the machine YC is hosted on has 2gb of memory.

~~~
zacharydanger
Yes, I forgot to mention the link to his original comment, but now I can't
find the thread.

~~~
thepanister
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512244>

Did you mean that one?

